# Official 2021 Georgia Finds - Post Here



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

Hey everyone, it's almost that time again. Please keep in mind the community expectations for a "First Find" is to have documentation to back it up. A newspaper, receipt, video, or some other proof that shows the date will suffice.

For many, a first find is data used to gauge previous years and determine how far out ones local spots may start producing.

Don't be surprised if your early find is critiqued without some sort of proof.

Based on the past two months' average temps (which are about 5 degrees less than the previous year) I'm thinking we are about two weeks behind last year's first find.

I guess we will see.

Either way, I think it's going to be an amazing year.


----------



## Bob Gosnell (Apr 6, 2019)

pastorj said:


> Hey everyone, it's almost that time again. Please keep in mind the community expectations for a "First Find" is to have documentation to back it up. A newspaper, receipt, video, or some other proof that shows the date will suffice.
> 
> For many, a first find is data used to gauge previous years and determine how far out ones local spots may start producing.
> 
> ...


Yeah was hoping for a early year again. I'm in Wisconsin and we were a little early last year not by much, it seemed it was going to be super early last year then the Temps just didn't warm up. This year has been above average almost every day this winter until now, 1st week of February it shows its cold. Today waking up to minus 15 with windchills minus 35 yuck, why couldn't of this came last month, don't see a 20 degree day for almost 2 weeks 😭😭. But we all know mother nature if you don't like the weather today wait a couple days 🤣 anything can change. But best of luck to you peeps in Georgia it was fun reading your posts last year got me super excited about hunting last year maybe 2 months to early but who cares still fun!!! Your early posts get me in gear to go scout out new areas and in 1 of the worst years we had for morels last year in Wisconsin I still got 12 pounds so was super happy. Sorry about the long post. Best of luck!!


----------



## WashCoMorels (May 2, 2020)

I’m looking forward to it! I’m from Ohio but new to southwestern NC and hoping to follow in the footsteps of you Georgians this spring. Best of luck!!


----------



## Jasonr (Feb 14, 2021)

I am in North Ga.. I just checked all my spots.. some ferns starting to grow.. no signs of anything else tho. I think I'm about 2-3 weeks out here..


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Good luck, hope things start soon for you. 
Here in Indy we are waiting on 10 - 12 inches of snow. Last bit of winter before we green up.


----------



## Joe Bucki (Mar 10, 2019)

WashCoMorels said:


> I’m looking forward to it! I’m from Ohio but new to southwestern NC and hoping to follow in the footsteps of you Georgians this spring. Best of luck!!


Where are you located in NC?

I am from IN and have had some sporadic luck in the WNC Mtns. I've found them in Buncombe, Henderson, Avery and Madison Counties.

Last year, the rainfall was really low in this area, so my harvest was less.


----------



## danshroom (Mar 26, 2018)

I usually base my first scouting trips off the UGA soil temps map (see link). I start scouting when soil temps hit ~50F at 4" in my area.

GA Soil Temps


----------



## buckhunter747 (Apr 11, 2016)

danshroom said:


> I usually base my first scouting trips off the UGA soil temps map (see link). I start scouting when soil temps hit ~50F at 4" in my area.
> 
> GA Soil Temps


I do the same, luckily i have one of UGA's weather stations about a mile from my home spot .And You just absolutely gave away the best scouting tip for the Mighty Morel.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Howdy Yall... Wade here...
Surely Southern Georgia Will begin Popp'n Next Week..
But I don't know... Yalls the Ones that Live there and know it Better than Me..
We Always begin Finding in Southern Indiana in the first 2 weeks of April..
Good Luck to all ..for the Love of the Hunt


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm thinking we'll see our first find this weekend.


----------



## seal30124 (Apr 1, 2016)

I agree. I was doing some scouting/shed hunting on Saturday and it looked very close in one of my spots in troup county. Hoping for a good year!


----------



## newtimmy (Feb 6, 2013)

Warching the soil & weather in Alabama and Georgia. The southern half of Georgia & southest quadrant of Alabama are warming nicely. From Texas to Mississippi they really took on xtreme cold and will fruit later. Pastor J we are checking earliest Alabama spot Friday (26th) and Monday (1st). Expecting to find some. I know youve been the king of the first morels lately. Someone will find em by Monday (1st). Good luck hunting to all


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

Good luck to ya’ll! Looking forward to some pictures and the start of the northernly progression. Happy hunting!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

pastorj said:


> I'm thinking we'll see our first find this weekend.


AWESOME AWESOME MAN


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

seal30124 said:


> I agree. I was doing some scouting/shed hunting on Saturday and it looked very close in one of my spots in troup county. Hoping for a good year!


Excellent Reporting


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

newtimmy said:


> Warching the soil & weather in Alabama and Georgia. The southern half of Georgia & southest quadrant of Alabama are warming nicely. From Texas to Mississippi they really took on xtreme cold and will fruit later. Pastor J we are checking earliest Alabama spot Friday (26th) and Monday (1st). Expecting to find some. I know youve been the king of the first morels lately. Someone will find em by Monday (1st). Good luck hunting to all


So Very Very Awesome Man..


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@newtimmy ...MAN You are Sound'n "Pulled back and Zero'd in Like a Fresh Strung Bicycle-tube on a Homemade Slingshot... and Ready to Let'r GO..... Good that's Good..
Thank You for the Good Reporting and EXCITEMENT 🍄❤🇺🇸


----------



## buckhunter747 (Apr 11, 2016)

After looking at the latest soil charts it looks as if deeper soil temps are slightly retaining higher temps than surface temps. As long as weather cooperates South GA should be entering a Pic any day now. I do believe with the amount of ground freeze hours we had this year that we are in for a great season!


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

If any of you are bored...I started a fishing YouTube channel about two months ago.

I do plan on adding some morel videos in time.

These are 360 videos - you will need to view on the YouTube channel or app to get the full camera range.

watch the intro video for more information on how to watch 360 videos



https://youtube.com/c/StarkFishing



Don’t forget to hit subscribe😉


----------



## newtimmy (Feb 6, 2013)

Did a half day (2/26) hunt near Eufala, Al— just across the GA line. Did not spot any morels. It sure is getting close. Heading back out there Tuesday (3/2)


----------



## danshroom (Mar 26, 2018)

Do any of you bring a machete with you for cutting through privot? If so, what type do you use? I always find myself fighting my way through thick patches of the stuff. Makes me wonder what it would have been like to forage morels before the introduction of privot.


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

danshroom said:


> Do any of you bring a machete with you for cutting through privot? If so, what type do you use? I always find myself fighting my way through thick patches of the stuff. Makes me wonder what it would have been like to forage morels before the introduction of privot.


If the deer haven’t kept my trails beat down I’ll go through with a machete and clean it up. I use a Condor Golok, it does aight. I also usually carry a small knife with me when hunting to cut away brush when I spot one in the thick stuff.


----------



## danshroom (Mar 26, 2018)

Jpuette said:


> If the deer haven’t kept my trails beat down I’ll go through with a machete and clean it up. I use a Condor Golok, it does aight. I also usually carry a small knife with me when hunting to cut away brush when I spot one in the thick stuff.


Thanks, Jpuette! Yes, I find myself following deer trails from time to time as well. I have an “old cane/ heavy” style machete I’m going to try out this year. I’m sharpening it now! Hoping to get through that privot a little easier this year. Happy hunting!


----------



## outlawditchrunner (Jan 8, 2017)

Hey guys. I've always hunted northern IN,OH, and MI. Was wanting to take the family to N Georgia for spring break this year and get an early start. Is the last couple weeks of March usually good for N Georgia, and is there anything different to look for down there? We usually focus around elm, ash, and tulip up here. Excited for shroomin to start, any tips greatly apprecciated. Hope we all have a good season!


----------



## newtimmy (Feb 6, 2013)

Alabama morel hunter here. I know we got goods rains Monday & Tuesday (3/1, 3/2) across most of the South; however, looking at the 7 day forecasted precip charts, they show basicslly zero rain for Alabama, Georgia and S Carolina for this next 7 days. This is very concerning. Hopefully patterns will shift and bring some rain. In the meantime, if we can average 60s/40s for daily highs and lows, then hopefully our evaporation rates wont suck out all the soil moisture we currently have. Dont mean to be a nervous Nelly, but ive seen lack of rains ruin morel seasons before and i really dont want that in 2021..


----------



## danshroom (Mar 26, 2018)

newtimmy said:


> Alabama morel hunter here. I know we got goods rains Monday & Tuesday (3/1, 3/2) across most of the South; however, looking at the 7 day forecasted precip charts, they show basicslly zero rain for Alabama, Georgia and S Carolina for this next 7 days. This is very concerning. Hopefully patterns will shift and bring some rain. In the meantime, if we can average 60s/40s for daily highs and lows, then hopefully our evaporation rates wont suck out all the soil moisture we currently have. Dont mean to be a nervous Nelly, but ive seen lack of rains ruin morel seasons before and i really dont want that in 2021..


I like where you're coming from. I've had some anxiety with the constant shifting in weather patterns myself so far this year. Several of my spots are super saturated at the moment. I can only hope that a drier week will benefit those spots.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

newtimmy said:


> Alabama morel hunter here. I know we got goods rains Monday & Tuesday (3/1, 3/2) across most of the South; however, looking at the 7 day forecasted precip charts, they show basicslly zero rain for Alabama, Georgia and S Carolina for this next 7 days. This is very concerning. Hopefully patterns will shift and bring some rain. In the meantime, if we can average 60s/40s for daily highs and lows, then hopefully our evaporation rates wont suck out all the soil moisture we currently have. Dont mean to be a nervous Nelly, but ive seen lack of rains ruin morel seasons before and i really dont want that in 2021..


Ooh Man @newtimmy .. and Everyone..
I was looking at Yalls weather last night. 
And it did look a bit worrisome to Me...
It's gonna be very interesting to see how it effects Yalls Morels Popp'n


----------



## Bob Gosnell (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Bob Gosnell (Apr 6, 2019)

This was found today I believe, not part of the group so couldn't ask. If they had it marked properly would say 1st find of year


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

Bob Gosnell said:


> This was found today I believe, not part of the group so couldn't ask. If they had it marked properly would say 1st find of year


She is on facebook and found a lot last year. She did not post a photo time-stamped receipt this time, but I believe her. I just saw her post a minute ago. I was out in the car earlier today and it felt HOT. There is no rain predicted now for 8 more days...


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

I live in Ohio but pay attn to ground temps all over. I would’ve figured a lot more posts and finds by now in Georgia and Alabama. The temps are right and have been for enough days people should be finding em..


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

It’s legit...I found some on the 1st but didn’t share yet publicly


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

Nice finds forager.


----------



## uncle fester (Mar 27, 2013)

outlawditchrunner said:


> Hey guys. I've always hunted northern IN,OH, and MI. Was wanting to take the family to N Georgia for spring break this year and get an early start. Is the last couple weeks of March usually good for N Georgia, and is there anything different to look for down there? We usually focus around elm, ash, and tulip up here. Excited for shroomin to start, any tips greatly apprecciated. Hope we all have a good season!


I grew up hunting them in SE Iowa. Now an Atlanta resident and I typically start finding them in the city mid March (10-17) usually my first find. Near hardwood areas, creek beds and flood plains. Lots of pollen on the leaves and things too, so be warned.  Poplar, ash, birch, elm, oaks.


----------



## timothycdykes (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello everyone! I've never found morels despite my hunt for the last 8+ years. Unfortunately, it's mostly due to timing but I'd really love for this year to be the one. Has anyone had luck finding morels below the fall line? Like, what's the furthest south I could expect to see them? It's difficult for me to find the time to travel north and hunt. Would love for any tips if anyone _has _found morels below the fall line. Thanks and good luck everyone!


----------



## newtimmy (Feb 6, 2013)

Never hunted in Ga. But look up Eufala Al, in Barbour County, Al. I would draw a line from Eufala, Al and Augusta, Ga. And, i wouldnt get much below that line. An equal factor is to hunt creek bottoms. And for it to be a bottom with at least 2 of the 4 type trees: Ask, Elm, Hackberry and Sycamore. With these trees the more the better, esp. in the South. BTW re: the Eufala, Al reference, I have found morels just west of Eufala in 2018, 2019 and 2020.


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

newtimmy said:


> Never hunted in Ga. But look up Eufala Al, in Barbour County, Al. I would draw a line from Eufala, Al and Augusta, Ga. And, i wouldnt get much below that line. An equal factor is to hunt creek bottoms. And for it to be a bottom with at least 2 of the 4 type trees: Ask, Elm, Hackberry and Sycamore. With these trees the more the better, esp. in the South. BTW re: the Eufala, Al reference, I have found morels just west of Eufala in 2018, 2019 and 2020.


Also the tulip morels can be prevalent in all sorts of areas including the pines but mostly w poplar


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

sustainable forager said:


> Also the tulip morels can be prevalent in all sorts of areas including the pines but mostly w poplar


^It's funny, 2 years ago, I found exactly ONE morel. It was in mid-north Alabama, just above Anniston in Jacksonville, and it was in an area where the primary trees were pines (a woodland park area), and many of the trees were dead and fallen from pine-bark beetles. After I spotted it, I looked around intently but did not find any others, and have not had occasion to go back to that area again. I didn't pick it, giving it a chance to disperse its spores fully, since there weren't any others. It was a real surprise to see it.


----------



## WashCoMorels (May 2, 2020)

sustainable forager said:


> View attachment 36999


Beautiful finds!! Can I ask what part of GA you’re in? I’m in southwest NC and figure I’d better keep tabs.


----------



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

If anyone finds morels popping up in Fayette County, please let me know. I live in Birmingham but have missed the timing in my travels there the last 2 years.


----------



## hannuhlynn (Mar 11, 2021)

Long hike and trek yesterday in Northeast GA. No luck but I believe anytime after the rain that’s allegedly coming next week should start the fruiting for our spots! Fingers crossed!


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

I found trillium in the woods today. It’s gonna happen any day now.

We had a really cold winter😁


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

pastorj said:


> I found trillium in the woods today. It’s gonna happen any day now.
> 
> We had a really cold winter😁


Howdy @pastorj ..that is Very Exciting information.. Thank You


----------



## SquiddlyBimps (Oct 9, 2019)

Moved down from the morel-rich area of Pennsylvania to South-East GA recently. Excited to hunt in a new environment; I already have figured out I'll need to drive atleast to NW of Augusta.


----------



## clambo21 (Mar 12, 2021)

pastorj said:


> Hey everyone, it's almost that time again. Please keep in mind the community expectations for a "First Find" is to have documentation to back it up. A newspaper, receipt, video, or some other proof that shows the date will suffice.
> 
> For many, a first find is data used to gauge previous years and determine how far out ones local spots may start producing.
> 
> ...


----------



## clambo21 (Mar 12, 2021)

pastorj said:


> Hey everyone, it's almost that time again. Please keep in mind the community expectations for a "First Find" is to have documentation to back it up. A newspaper, receipt, video, or some other proof that shows the date will suffice.
> 
> For many, a first find is data used to gauge previous years and determine how far out ones local spots may start producing.
> 
> ...


----------



## clambo21 (Mar 12, 2021)

I actually found a small batch in south Oconee county on March 8th. They are very much like the ones in this photo. These are my little sentinel guys. The larger morels should start popping after the rains next week happy hunting!


----------



## clambo21 (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

SquiddlyBimps said:


> Moved down from the morel-rich area of Pennsylvania to South-East GA recently. Excited to hunt in a new environment; I already have figured out I'll need to drive atleast to NW of Augusta.


Not necessarily...we already have funds documented a little above Macon.

I don’t think you’ll need to travel that Far...


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

Augusta Ga On the Map.😁


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

Found a good bit of small ones today. Hoping this rain coming this week makes em flush good.


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

Sorry about double post of photos. Found in Danielsville Ga by the way


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

hannuhlynn said:


> Long hike and trek yesterday in Northeast GA. No luck but I believe anytime after the rain that’s allegedly coming next week should start the fruiting for our spots! Fingers crossed!


Rain is always a part, hope everything else falls into place, carpe shrioomem


----------



## Kevin Jordan (Mar 29, 2020)

clambo21 said:


> I actually found a small batch in south Oconee county on March 8th. They are very much like the ones in this photo. These are my little sentinel guys. The larger morels should start popping after the rains next week happy hunting!


Awesome! I can't tell you how happy that makes me. I'm near Seneca in Oconee County. This is really my first year actually putting some effort into finding some Morels. I went and looked around a spot that seems really prime for about 2 hours yesterday. Didn't find any but it's good to get some more insight about this spot and what is around, tree types, etc. etc. I thought it was still a bit early cause the hardwoods have not really started much new growth, which I've been told is a great cue for Morels. However, I took my dog walking this morning and couldn't believe how much growth has popped up just since 24 hours ago, which excited me! But now I know some have been found right here by me so I'm really pumped now!! Thanks man. Good Luck!


----------



## uncle fester (Mar 27, 2013)

Checked my early spots in Fulton, Dekalb, Cherokee County this weekend. Much drier than normal for sure. The rain this week will definitely be the trigger to pop them up. This weekend, going to be good I think.


----------



## Lgraff (Mar 15, 2021)

Found one in Woodstock, GA today.


----------



## clambo21 (Mar 12, 2021)

Kevin Jordan said:


> Awesome! I can't tell you how happy that makes me. I'm near Seneca in Oconee County. This is really my first year actually putting some effort into finding some Morels. I went and looked around a spot that seems really prime for about 2 hours yesterday. Didn't find any but it's good to get some more insight about this spot and what is around, tree types, etc. etc. I thought it was still a bit early cause the hardwoods have not really started much new growth, which I've been told is a great cue for Morels. However, I took my dog walking this morning and couldn't believe how much growth has popped up just since 24 hours ago, which excited me! But now I know some have been found right here by me so I'm really pumped now!! Thanks man. Good Luck!


Kevin


Kevin Jordan said:


> Awesome! I can't tell you how happy that makes me. I'm near Seneca in Oconee County. This is really my first year actually putting some effort into finding some Morels. I went and looked around a spot that seems really prime for about 2 hours yesterday. Didn't find any but it's good to get some more insight about this spot and what is around, tree types, etc. etc. I thought it was still a bit early cause the hardwoods have not really started much new growth, which I've been told is a great cue for Morels. However, I took my dog walking this morning and couldn't believe how much growth has popped up just since 24 hours ago, which excited me! But now I know some have been found right here by me so I'm really pumped now!! Thanks man. Good Luck!





Kevin Jordan said:


> Awesome! I can't tell you how happy that makes me. I'm near Seneca in Oconee County. This is really my first year actually putting some effort into finding some Morels. I went and looked around a spot that seems really prime for about 2 hours yesterday. Didn't find any but it's good to get some more insight about this spot and what is around, tree types, etc. etc. I thought it was still a bit early cause the hardwoods have not really started much new growth, which I've been told is a great cue for Morels. However, I took my dog walking this morning and couldn't believe how much growth has popped up just since 24 hours ago, which excited me! But now I know some have been found right here by me so I'm really pumped now!! Thanks man. Good Luck!





Kevin Jordan said:


> Awesome! I can't tell you how happy that makes me. I'm near Seneca in Oconee County. This is really my first year actually putting some effort into finding some Morels. I went and looked around a spot that seems really prime for about 2 hours yesterday. Didn't find any but it's good to get some more insight about this spot and what is around, tree types, etc. etc. I thought it was still a bit early cause the hardwoods have not really started much new growth, which I've been told is a great cue for Morels. However, I took my dog walking this morning and couldn't believe how much growth has popped up just since 24 hours ago, which excited me! But now I know some have been found right here by me so I'm really pumped now!! Thanks man. Good Luck!


Kevin, I am in Oconee County, Georgia, not South Carolina. Depending on how much of that winter storm you guys got I would stay you are about three weeks away from significant finds....all depends on your ground temperature. But you are right....everything is really greening up. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Bonsai (Apr 3, 2018)

Found these last week (Thursday) in Cobb thought it was to early so I didn't have anything to carry them in other than my hat.This spot is always a week or so ahead.They are coming on soon


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

^Do you mean found on 3/18 or 3/11? Thanks.


----------



## Bonsai (Apr 3, 2018)

They where found on the 18th.Last yr on the 18th I was finding very mature ones.Its coming on and I can't wait.I used to wait till April 1st but after last yrs weather and season being early I've learned that mother nature has no schedule.


----------



## Bonsai (Apr 3, 2018)

Let's get those eyes ready.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

I just found 6, the first of the year for me: 2 are the biggest I've ever found, and the other 4 were large, just not all the way out of the ground yet. I left the 4, even though I know at least one other guy has hunted in that area before. I think the 2 big ones were about 3 days old, and the 4 others probably came up yesterday or last night. It's not as cold today as I thought it was going to be. NE GA, east of ATL.


----------



## tedoicu812 (Mar 27, 2021)

Are they found as far south is Bainbridge?


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

eidolon said:


> I just found 6, the first of the year for me: 2 are the biggest I've ever found, and the other 4 were large, just not all the way out of the ground yet. I left the 4, even though I know at least one other guy has hunted in that area before. I think the 2 big ones were about 3 days old, and the 4 others probably came up yesterday or last night. It's not as cold today as I thought it was going to be. NE GA, east of ATL.
> View attachment 37094
> 
> 
> ...


@eidolon .. those look Awesome 👌


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

tedoicu812 said:


> Are they found as far south is Bainbridge?


No, sir. Above, or very close to, The Fall Line (Macon and north of there).


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

Found a few this week. Lots of small ones coming up. Danielsville Ga


----------



## psydragonfly (Feb 14, 2021)

Was your find in Cobb County on public or private land?


----------



## Kevin Jordan (Mar 29, 2020)

clambo21 said:


> Kevin
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin, I am in Oconee County, Georgia, not South Carolina. Depending on how much of that winter storm you guys got I would stay you are about three weeks away from significant finds....all depends on your ground temperature. But you are right....everything is really greening up. Good Luck!!!


Yes Sir, Thanks for the reply, I realized that you were probably in the Oconee a little further south after I'd already replied. I reckon I got a little giddy and excited 😃 when I saw Oconee! Thanks again neighbor, Happy hunting!


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

How many can you find here?


----------



## deerslayer5656 (Apr 9, 2017)

Jpuette said:


> View attachment 37232
> 
> How many can you find here?


6


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

7


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

what kind of shrubs are those?


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

kb said:


> what kind of shrubs are those?


HAS to be privet. Chickweed on the ground, some honeysuckle, and the ever-present boxelder shoots (aka black maple).


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

eidolon said:


> HAS to be privet. Chickweed on the ground, some honeysuckle, and the ever-present boxelder shoots (aka black maple).


The taller things COULD be boxelder too, I guess, but I bet they are privet. Young boxelder shoots are normally bright green.


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

kb said:


> what kind of shrubs are those?


Large shrubs are privet. Some box elder maple in there too. Mostly privet though.


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

Here are all of them circled. Sorry some are blurry but hard to get them all in focus. 10 total that I found. Maybe some others hiding in there though.


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

Picked a few before the freeze today.


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

Biggest cluster I’ve ever found. Stumbled upon it today. Looks like the frost didn’t do too much harm.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Gotta feel good when you see something like that.


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

jashroomer said:


> Gotta feel good when you see something like that.


Yeah. Now I just want to find more.


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

Found some more. Nice little Easter egg hunt.


----------



## Bill in Roswell (Apr 16, 2019)

Great find! I've not seen the first one yet. Need to find a microclime area in Roswell/East Cobb. Think the Mtns. might be OK since things are a week or so behind past few years.


----------



## Katstar (Apr 4, 2021)

This was my haul on Easter Sunday, including a whopper that weighed in at 5.2 ounces. Rockdale county.


----------



## Shara (Apr 7, 2021)

pastorj said:


> Hey everyone, it's almost that time again. Please keep in mind the community expectations for a "First Find" is to have documentation to back it up. A newspaper, receipt, video, or some other proof that shows the date will suffice.
> 
> For many, a first find is data used to gauge previous years and determine how far out ones local spots may start producing.
> 
> ...


I just got here,.... so I'm gonna be stumbling around a bit til I learn my way around.

I live in Haralson County in N.W. Ga. (regardless of Face Book saying I live in Blue Ridge, Ga. I was TRYING to tell them I live in the Blue Ridge FOOTHILLS ,.. ) I discovered a small Morel on my property 3 days ago (while I was out in my woods taking photos of my woodland flowers and trees blooming) I CHANCED to discover a morel about 2 inches high when I moved a really old cast iron kettle that had been holding water (Mosquitos not wanted,.. plus the pot didn't need to be any rustier) I took 3 pictures with my fancy camera. The pix have a date of 04-04-21 on them (I posted them to my Face Book on that date also) This in Not my first time finding one,.... I found one last year about 75 feet from the recent one, both along the waterway of one of my many wet-weather-creeks I took a pix or two of That one also and it's somewhere in my PC)

I didn't make any big deal out of it. To me, it was just a feeling that I'd found a new friend in my woods. (My place also grows the endangered Lady-Slipper-orchids (naturally) but I've introduced (about 20-something years ago) Dark garnet colored Trilliums,.... 3 were bought and planted,.... but they love it at my place and now I have no less than maybe 100,.... not a bad 30 dollar investment,... tho I sure bit-the-bullet at the cost when I'd bought them. So now I discover I also have Morels,..... interesting,.... since I have a cooking Group at FB of over 1,300 members  (Guess I better tell them  )
(I have a long-time friend who's an environmentalist,... who had shown great interest when I'd said I had the Lady-Slippers on my place in GA. She wanted pix etc. to share at work,... because as far as her work knew, there were none in Ga.,.... consequently they have been able to update their data-base re. the precious orchids, to include GA. /Haralson, Co. Where my son, 10 miles north of me, also had Lady Slippers)

If I can,... I'll post my 4 recently taken pix of the one morel,... tomorrow I'll look at the place where I'd found the one last year (near the base of a tall Poplar tree,.... maybe 12 feet from it) and hopefully I'll find more to photograph,.... But here's the one from a few days ago.


----------



## Shara (Apr 7, 2021)

timothycdykes said:


> Hello everyone! I've never found morels despite my hunt for the last 8+ years. Unfortunately, it's mostly due to timing but I'd really love for this year to be the one. Has anyone had luck finding morels below the fall line? Like, what's the furthest south I could expect to see them? It's difficult for me to find the time to travel north and hunt. Would love for any tips if anyone _has _found morels below the fall line. Thanks and good luck everyone!


I'm unclear what you men by 'Below the Fall line'
????
I live off of I-20 about an hour West of Atlanta and I found one on my property last year, and another in a different place, 3 days ago .. both times when I was out in my woods taking photos of my many Spring Flowering plants,.... each time the discovery of a morel was a total surprise, because I Really wasn't even looking for them,.... But wild things in my woods fascinate me, so I try to stay knowledgeable of what's possible and am always alert to new finds (Never mind explaining Fall Line,.. I looked it up  )


----------



## Shara (Apr 7, 2021)

wade said:


> Howdy @pastorj ..that is Very Exciting information.. Thank You


I hope I'm replying to the correct post,.....
Re. Trillium
I have a Bunch of Trillium at my place,.....BUT (big butt) It wasn't growing naturally on my property. I chanced to find some plants for sale at a Pike Nursery in the Marietta and I took a gamble that they MIGHT grow at my place. For me, at 10$ each (I got 3)they were expensive,..... But that was some 30 years ago,..... this is one of a Bunch of pix taken Sunday (April 4) of the place where I planted the initial 3,..... Within 15 or 20 minutes,.. about 20 feet away, I found a 2 inch Morel growing


----------



## Bill in Roswell (Apr 16, 2019)

Shara said:


> I just got here,.... so I'm gonna be stumbling around a bit til I learn my way around.
> 
> I live in Haralson County in N.W. Ga. (regardless of Face Book saying I live in Blue Ridge, Ga. I was TRYING to tell them I live in the Blue Ridge FOOTHILLS ,.. ) I discovered a small Morel on my property 3 days ago (while I was out in my woods taking photos of my woodland flowers and trees blooming) I CHANCED to discover a morel about 2 inches high when I moved a really old cast iron kettle that had been holding water (Mosquitos not wanted,.. plus the pot didn't need to be any rustier) I took 3 pictures with my fancy camera. The pix have a date of 04-04-21 on them (I posted them to my Face Book on that date also) This in Not my first time finding one,.... I found one last year about 75 feet from the recent one, both along the waterway of one of my many wet-weather-creeks I took a pix or two of That one also and it's somewhere in my PC)
> 
> ...


Congrats on the finds! I'm new to Morels and always follow the usual advice on trees and ground cover for areas in which to look. But no one has said they do grow in areas with pine! It's the soil thing I would think, organic rich with good soil drainage yet stays moist? I live in Roswell. Plenty of sandy creeks flowing into the Hooch, but no finds. Yet in similar areas in Bryson City I find morels, even well into August! One of these days I'll find a patch - gotta keep the faith!


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

Bill in Roswell said:


> Congrats on the finds! I'm new to Morels and always follow the usual advice on trees and ground cover for areas in which to look. But no one has said they do grow in areas with pine! It's the soil thing I would think, organic rich with good soil drainage yet stays moist? I live in Roswell. Plenty of sandy creeks flowing into the Hooch, but no finds. Yet in similar areas in Bryson City I find morels, even well into August! One of these days I'll find a patch - gotta keep the faith!



One occasionally finds morels associated with pines. I have seen 2 of them in 4 years, noticed both of them sheerly by accident. They are apparently always the "diminutiva" species, tiny like the ones in Shara's photos. Those mushrooms are full grown, that is as big as they will ever get. I would not spend a lot of time looking for morels in association with pine trees. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Killer puppy (Apr 23, 2021)

Katstar said:


> View attachment 37380
> View attachment 37381
> View attachment 37382
> This was my haul on Easter Sunday, including a whopper that weighed in at 5.2 ounces. Rockdale county.


----------



## Killer puppy (Apr 23, 2021)

Hey I live in Rockdale as well I would love to meet up with you and learn how to forage and where to find morels


----------

